

Ask HN: Where can I search early usenet (what happened to Google's archives)? - brownbat

Google Groups offered an early Usenet search &quot;going back to 1980,&quot; but today I can only get results back to 2000. Maybe it&#x27;s a blip, or a UI change, or maybe they silently killed off the archive (I hope not, after all that great press about preserving open access to digital history).<p>Was this news at some point and I just missed it?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.bbc.co.uk&#x2F;2&#x2F;hi&#x2F;science&#x2F;nature&#x2F;1709527.stm<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;itools.com&#x2F;tool&#x2F;google-groups-usenet-newsgroup-search<p>[3] Google Groups Usenet Timeline is now a dead link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.good-stuff.co.uk&#x2F;useful&#x2F;google_usenet_timeline.php<p>[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.salon.com&#x2F;2002&#x2F;01&#x2F;08&#x2F;saving_usenet&#x2F;
======
jcr
If you're after early usenet data, these should help:

[https://ryanfb.github.io/etc/2015/02/23/early_usenet_history...](https://ryanfb.github.io/etc/2015/02/23/early_usenet_history_and_archiving.html)

[http://ianmilligan.ca/2013/03/06/exploring-the-usenet-
archiv...](http://ianmilligan.ca/2013/03/06/exploring-the-usenet-archive-
early-thoughts/)

[https://archive.org/details/utzoo-wiseman-usenet-
archive](https://archive.org/details/utzoo-wiseman-usenet-archive)

But if you're after "usenet search," then that can be a real headache.

------
brownbat
Well, individual posts are still available:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/net.jobs/CTGh9MHaaWc/q...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/net.jobs/CTGh9MHaaWc/qe2ekUD0LE8J)

If you search for the title of that 1984 post, "Microsoft needs Wizards" you
get no results.

~~~
cag_ii
Odd, if I type the title into google groups search it returns no results (as
you stated), but in regular google search the google groups post is the first
result.

